# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Old is New again

## Farmerbink

*Rise of the Runelords, Redux!*
5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)? 
-2nd level standard
6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with? 
-WBL, no persistent magical items yet
7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? 
-You're all (usually) reasonable people.  No home-brew.
8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game?
-Thrill me, but have a plausible explanation for your presence in Sandpoint and your not ostracization
9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points? 
-I don't like hard choices so 22 point buy
-----if your class gets higher than level 4 spells, no pre-racial stats below 10 
-Full HP first level, average +.5 thereafter

Background skills are on the table, variant and classic multi-class and also on the table.

Setting information:
*Spoiler: Map of Sandpoint*
Show



1. Sandpoint Cathedral               
2. Boneyard                              
3. The White Deer (Inn)
4. The Way North (map shop)
5. Kesk's Fine Jewels
6. Junker's Edge
7. Gorvi's Shack
8. Quink Thinks (Sage)
9. Briskalberd's Locks
10. Sandpoint Garrison
11. Sandpoint Town Hall
12. Savah's Armory
13. Risa's Place
14. Rovanky Tannery
15. Red Dog Smithy
16. The Pillbug's Pantry
17. Bottled Solutions
18. Cracktooth's Tavern
19. House of Blue Stones
20. Sandpoint Glassworks
21. Sandpoint Savories
22. The Curious Goblin
23. Sandpoint Theater
24. Carpenter's Guild
25. Sandpoint Lumber Mill
26. General Store
27. Turandarok Academy
28. Madame Mvashti's House
29. Grocer's Hall
30. Vernah's Fine Clothing
31. Wheen's Wagons
32. Scarnetti Mill
33. The Hagfish
34. Valdemar Fish Market
35. Sandpoint Market
36. Sandpoint Meat Market
37. The Rusty Dragon
38. Goblin Squash Stables
39. Two Knight Brewery
40. Sandpoint Mercantile League
41. Sandpoint Boutique
42. Fatman's Feedbag
43. The Pixie's Kitten
44. The Feathered Serpent
45. Hannah's
46. Sandpoint Shipyard
47. Valdemar Manor
48. Scarnetti Manor
49. Kaijitsu Manor
50. Deverin Manor

*Spoiler: Hinterlands*
Show



*Spoiler: Setting Factions*
Show

*Sandpoint Mercantile League*

One of the major business powers of the region, the Mercantile League is owned equally by the 4 noble families in Sandpoint, even though none of them see to the day-to-day business.  All shipping and passing documents, both overland and oversea, inquiries into land ownership, new business formation, and building and construction permits are all processed through this organization.  Luckily, Sir Jasper Korvaski is an upstanding paladin of Abadar, and maintains fair business practices, even though difficulties have arisen from the Scarnetti family who find Jasper's relationship with Cyrdak to be scandalous at best.

*Scarnetti*

This family hails from Cheliax and attempts to follow as many Chelish traditions as possible. Descended from Alamon Scarnetti, who 40 years ago took part in the assault against Varisia, the Scarnettis control the mills and the lumber industry in Sandpoint, giving them leverage over the Valdemars, which they use almost ruthlessly.  The current patron is Titus Scarnetti.

*Valdemar*

Ethram Valdemar is the only original member of the Sandpoint Mercantile League left alive.  The family owns the shipbuilding and fishing industries, which while a major source of lifeblood of the town, is wholly dependent on a good supply of lumber.

*Deverin*

The traditional leaders of Sandpoint, both of the early patriarchs of the family met their end at unfortunate accidents.  Amos was trampled by a runaway horse and Fenchus was killed by a snakebite while hunting.  The leadership role fell to Kendra Deverin, who was nominated by Casp Avertin, who was then town sheriff.  She faced off against Titus Scarnetti, and won by a landslide.  The crushing defeat undermined Titus in ways that made him more avaricious and petty.  Kendra may have married Casp, but the murderer Chopper wrenched such dreams away from her.

*Kaijitsu*

The owners of the Sandpoint Glassworks, the Kaijitsu family is the richest of the nobles, but also the most riven with strife.  The Kaijitsu family were the survivors of a family exiled from Minkai for unknown reasons.  They managed to flee over the Crown of the World.  Lonjiku was born in Magnimar and never visited Minkai.  His father then joined the League and built the Glassworks. Lonjiku was able to carry on his father's work as glassmaker, but was cuckolded by his wife.  After an argument, he struck his illegitimate son Tsuto with a cane, causing him to leave Sandpoint.  He believes his eldest daughter Ameiko also shamed him, by becoming an adventurer and then running a tavern and "flophouse".  

*Sczarni*

A family unto itself, the men and women and sometimes children calling themselves Sczarni, mostly in secret, are believed to be hucksters, pickpockets, con men, robbers, highwaymen, and murderers.  The beliefs are held because there is an element of truth to  such belief.  However, most actual Sczarni perform some honest work.

*Sandpoint Garrison*

The garrison is home to both the guard's militia barracks and the jail.  There are about a dozen full-time guards and about four dozen servants and other experts keeping the guards equipment and logistics in order.  Guards currently patrol the town alone, because most people don't openly cause trouble, except for the odd drunk.  Once a week the garrison swells with men and women from the militia, to do their weekly training and exercise.  Generally speaking it can take them anywhere from one to three hours to assemble.  The sheriff, Belor Hemlock, watches, and encourages, but does not always act.  Messengers to and from Magnimar arrive almost constantly, many of them with patrols of guards ready to escort prisoners to be transferred to trial in the city.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Noted, and subscribed.

Link to my old character here.

Left for me to do:
- Level down from 4 to 2
- Adjust stats to 22 PB
- Rewrite backstory to land at the festival.

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Klimvell was born to a farmer named Klide Dale Mikoye and his wife Lucinda. He grew up with four brothers and three sisters south of Weasel Creek, working with animals since he was knee-high to a grasshopper.  The two oldest, Mara and Janus, run most of the day to day operations on the ranch, with the rest of the children focusing son specific chores.  As the youngest of the first grouping of children, Klim spent the majority of his youth finding reasons to avoid assignment to the boring chores in order to hunt in the Tickwood, a break-even proposition depending on whether he caught anything for supper or not. His affinity for Ulfar (one of the family dogs) over most people meant he enjoyed time away from the ranch than time at the homsestead.  Oh sure, he loved his family well enough; heck, he even liked some of them.  But he'd rather be sitting under a tree with Ulfar than listening to his younger brothers and sisters bicker, or his parents prattle on about current prices for wool and eggs, or his older siblings working out the chore chart.  

However, when Klim reached eighteen his father began to expect more out of the young man.  Hunting was all well and good, but KD wanted his son to take a more active role in running the farm with his siblings.  He made him join his older brother Jeb and the two younger ones on the monthly deliveries to Sandpoint - wool, goat cheese and the occasional cured bacon.  While he initially bristled at the prospect, Klim found the city to be an intriguing prospect.  It was full of distractions and temptations, and further served to make the young man wonder at his life.  It wasn't that he wanted to live in the city; but the people who lived there owned their life, made their own choices, call their own shots.  He yearned for that kind of freedom.  Klim continued to help his father and brothers bring product to the 'city,' but would immediately set off to explore Sandpoint once the work was done and before they headed back or went to the inn for the night. 

He quickly found he like being on his own, even in the 'big city.' He even developed a few vices, like hard cider and the strange weed known as barbarian chew.  On his second visit, he was offered a 'free' sample by a local woodcutter, based on his look 'of a man who knows what he wants in life.'  The next visit, the same woodsman apologized, but told him he had to charge him a few coppers for a smaller sample.  By the third time, he was paying street prices for the stuff - "Supply and demand, son ... can't give this away anymore!"  

With the excitement of Sandpoint visits, life back on the farm continued to bore Klim.  Unfortunately, that didn't last long, when several run-ins with goblins started to make life around the homestead more interesting.  Several of the nearby farmers had been noticing more and more goblin attacks on their farms, but it wasn't until the Mikoye ranch was attacked by a small warband and lost several livestock that it became real.  Concerned about the continuing escalation, KD sent Jeb, Klim and his younger brothers, Tad and Cal, to drop off a small delivery of goods and see the mayor to request support for the local farms.  

It was on that trip Klim's life took a sudden, and frightening, turn ... 


*Spoiler: Description*
Show

Klimvell is a tall, lean strip of rawhide, weathered and browned from his outdoor time, despite his relatively young age.  He has a mop of straw-colored hair that he usually pushes out of his face.  His hazel eyes shift between brown and green, depending on the light and his mood.  He typically has a smirk or grin that pulls the corner of his mouth to the right, often displaying teeth turning red from the occasional use of Shoanti chew he has recently become fond of.  If he doesn't have chew, he'll usually gnaw on a stalk or toothpick, or even a small twig. 

From a clothing perspective, He practically lives in his leathers; but when he is comfortable enough to remove them, he favors loose overalls, homespun patched shirts and leather boots.   When travelling, he carries a powerful longbow that he's pretty good with across his back, while at his hip he keeps a handaxe.  The rest of his meager possessions he keeps in his worn pack. 


*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

Klimvell (Klim to his friends) is a simple, backwoods country boy. He tends to speak with a long drawl, and rarely seems in a hurry. Growing up on a ranch, he prefers the simple life over fanciness ... the great outdoors to a crowded city ... and the company of animals to any humanoid working 'an angle.'  He is not the stereotypical industrious farmer like most of his siblings; he has spent most of his youth hunting with his dog Ulfar vice working the ranch. That's not to say he's lazy, but he certainly doesn't go looking for work.  Hunting is much more fun, and the more he has spent time outside, the closer his connection to the natural world has grown.  He's generally a decent soul and usually won't hesitate to help a friend or neighbor in need.  

Presuming it doesn't impact his time in the woods.

----------


## Farmerbink

Does anyone ever _need_ a monk?

----------


## Starbin

> Does anyone ever _need_ a monk?

----------


## Gwynfrid

I de-leveled my character down to 2, the only thing I'm not sure about is equipment. WBL of 1000gp with no persistent items looks like a big pile of scrolls and potions. Is a wand considered "persistent"?

----------


## Farmerbink

I would say a wand or two is fair game.

Also, masterwork items are on the table.  That part might not be relevant for you, specifically.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I would say a wand or two is fair game.
> 
> Also, masterwork items are on the table.  That part might not be relevant for you, specifically.


A masterwork backpack is probably the most I want in that department. Wands will help, thanks.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Im leaning towards something arcane, tattooed, and cool. Maybe a Witch, Unlettered-Arcanist, or the like. Ive got a couple of other ideas, but nothing concrete yet.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Brynlieagh (WIP)

RP summary: feral faerie (half-elf) child with her cat animal companion (who has more common sense than she does) and her raven familiar (who also has more common sense than her). Imagine an unseelie fey trying to be a productive member of Sandpoints community in spite of the fact that she doesnt understand it at all. Shell be loyal, recognize the rules of hospitality, courageous, insane, wild, and completely terrifying (to the bad guys?).

Mechanics:

Half-Elf Unlettered Blood Arcanist with the (Sorcerer) Fey-Sylvan Wildblooded Bloodline and VMC Witch (Shadow Patron)(hopefully with a Shadow-associated Unique Patron specifically created for *FarmerBink*'s RotRL campaign). 

The end result is a Witch that uses Arcanist spell preparation mechanics who has an Animal Companion in addition to her Raven familiar, less Hexes, and some Arcanist Exploits and Bloodline powers.

The VMC Witch gets a Familiar at level 3, which Brynlieagh already has. In place of this, the Improved Familiar feat will be given to stay in the same spirit as the original VMC power given. The Raven will get the Fey-Touched template and if it ever dies be replaced with a fey creature, to stay in theme. Also, as a DM clarification/ruling, the Hexes gained at levels 7 and 15 will advance at character level minus six, and the Major Hex will advance at character level minus nine.

We are working on a trait that will mechanically give Brynlieagh +1 Stealth and class skill while attaching her to Sandpoint (specifically Ameiko Kaijitsu) socially.

If a Unique Patron is assigned, we intend to base it loosely on the Hag's Calling, Fey Gifts, and Green Whispers patrons. As hags aren't a big deal in RotRL, it is likely this patron will be something else (bad). We will also give Brynlieagh a different Hex at level 1 (as Coven is worthless without hags around) that remains in theme. The drawbacks she will suffer (mechanically) will be at least as bad as either/both Fey Gifts and/or Green Whispers while also attached her to someone/thing that will be a problem later in the AP.

Brynlieagh will cast spells like an Arcanist from the Witch spell list. She will have a patron, either three or four Hexes (with pretty delayed progression), a Raven Familiar (so it can talk Common), a panther-esque Animal Companion, delayed and fewer Arcanist Exploits (when compared to a vanilla Arcanist), and three Fey-Sylvan Bloodline powers. She will have half the feats that non-VMC characters have. In combat she will buff her AC, have some BFC and other buffs for PCs, and get to the fun/weird Witch spells as she levels. I'm leaning towards some item crafting (via exploits) to help the party out. She will have a small splattering of useful skills (Appraise, Perception, Knowledge Nature/Geography, Spellcraft, UMD) and Cure Spells. Her Shadowy patron will give her access to some illusions and Shadow Magic spells.

As mentioned in Discord, if this seems overpowered, too home-brew-y, or like it will step on the toes of other PCs, I don't want to do those things. I want a cool PC that will play well with the party. In my mind Brynlieagh is a Witch-Arcanist-Druid hybrid that will be lots of fun to RP without overshadowing anyone. She should fil the "arcane spellcaster" slot in a way that I haven't ever played before...

What do you guys think?

----------


## Starbin

I think we talked about this on the discord, but I don't think there are any show-stoppers.  My character will be a human hunter, and I'm on my way to completion.  As usual, for me the fluff comes first, so that's done for the most part.  See the details on this post

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Brynlieagh remains a WIP, but here are some additional RP notes:

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

About a year ago Brynlieagh, Lyssmi, and Lenore left the Tickwood. Brynlieagh was completely naked (and unashamed) but it didn't take long for the half-elf girl to learn that the people of Sandpoint expected clothing ("What a strange idea! Why would I need to wear those if I'm not cold?") and certain behaviors weren't allowed ("Lyssmi was hungry and the dog is a stray...why shouldn't we eat it? Oh...it isn't a stray? Then why is it loose? Oh, you mean that leather strap around its neck means it's yours? This is all so confusing...And you don't eat dogs around here? Why? They're pretty tasty, really..."). She's never spent a night in jail, somehow skating out of trouble just enough each time. The town guard, encouraged to caution by Ameiko Kaijitsu, has learned to keep an eye out for Brynlieagh and her "pets" and if necessary approach Ameiko for help first. If they could afford to have her tailed constantly they probably would, though budget restraints and the trio's uncanny ability to disappear at night would make it difficult even if the little town could afford the time and effort.

After about a year of low-grade, unintentional mischief, Brynlieagh seems to have changed only enough to avoid the very worst of what Sandpoint throws at her. Otherwise she remains utterly bizarre, apparently insane, but well-behaved enough...No one knows if she has any family, only Ameiko claims her as a friend, though somehow she finds coin to pay for her own food and treats for Lyssmi. If there has been a decrease in unwelcome or violent visitors in town, or a few less predators attacking victims in the area, Brynlieagh isn't claiming credit.

But Lyssmi doesn't eat store-bought food everyday, and a cat her size should be eating pretty regularly...

*Spoiler: Unknown to Brynlieagh*
Show

She had her encounters with her mysterious patron in the Sanos Forest. In exchange for the being's patronage, she gave up much of her memories and was briefly whisked away to the First World. She has splotchy memories at best of everything that happened before Tickwood. Brynlieagh knows she traded her memories away for power, but doesn't remember anything about her patron specifically. Her patron is Count Renalc, who she also recognizes as a target of worship and respect.


*Spoiler: Pictures of Brynlieagh, Lyssmi, and Lenore*
Show



*Spoiler: Descriptions*
Show

With hair so black its nearly blue and intense, azure eyes to match, Brynlieagh turns heads. She has a sway to her hips and a simple grace that hint of forbidden things. 

Of course, her ever-present companion, Lyssmi has a way with would-be suitors. The darkly colored, often-ogre-sized cat is of undetermined species but looks like a cross between a panther and a lioness.

Lenore is a dark black crow that in certain light appears to "shed" shadows and wispy smoke. 

*Spoiler: Personalities*
Show

Brynlieagh is a real fairy-child - she's innocent in many ways, utterly feral, and feels no kinship with mortals (except a fondness for Ameiko, who feeds her sometimes). Her mercurial nature leave listeners unsure of her sanity and though she has never been caught in a lie no one trusts her.

Lyssmi is essentially an oversized, stereotypical housecat. With the exception of Brynleiagh, anything smaller than the beast is seen as either food or a toy to be brutally enjoyed by the murderous feline.

Lenore  is completely unafraid of Lyssmi (in spite of all logic to the contrary), has a sharp tongue, and a high opinion of itself. It's also an unrepentant thief of shiny baubles and likes to show what it finds to Brynlieagh.

*Spoiler: Character Traits*
Show

Orphaned (Social) - Brynlieagh doesn't remember her parents at all. Her earliest memories are with Lyssmi (as a smaller cup), fey and nature spirits, and a few beings from the First World. She's comfortable outdoors, fending for herself and Lyssmi as a hunter and scavenger.

Elven Reflexes (Racial) - Though she never knew her mother and father, Brynlieagh is clearly of elven stock and light on her feet. She reacts quickly to danger and is often faster than others expect.

"Adopted Stray" (Homebrew Campaign trait) - When she first came to Sandpoint, Brynlieagh was naked, barely spoke a human language, and had no idea how to be a person. Lucky for her, she, Lyssmi, and Lenore first encountered Ameiko Kaijitsu, who took one look at them and rushed them into a back room at the Rusty Dragon. There she clothed Brynlieagh, fed Lyssmi (making instant, lifelong friends), and began to adopt them...in a sense. Now the two are more like stray cats who Ameiko made the mistake to feed. For some reason Ameiko seems to really like Brynlieagh, and she speaks up to both keep her out of trouble and discourage the Sandpoint residents from being too upset at the fey-child's antics. They show up at random, demanding attention, shelter, and food, and then wander off aimlessly for an undetermined amount of time. Ameiko clearly likes them and tries to teach Brynlieagh how to be a civilized member of the community. For their part, both Lyssmi and Brynlieagh really like Ameiko, but they prefer their freedom. They've snuck out of the tavern/inn many times - no small feat with an ex-adventurer as the owner!

Fey Magic and Fey Thoughts (Racial Traits and Sorcerer Bloodline) - Brynleiagh's elven family were close to the First World, maybe too close. Sylvan magic flows through her and crackles from her fingers, and her thoughts are strange and alien. 

*Spoiler: Drawbacks*
Show

Brynleiagh is inhuman and frightening, and she doesn't realize it. Things get awkward around her very fast.

Fey-Taken - Brynlieagh has been feral for so long, that at one point she was taken by fey creatures into the First World briefly as a small child. Somehow she escaped, but the experience has made her forever vulnerable to the machinations of the fey and First World creatures. She longs to go back there, even though she doesn't remember the experience, and it colors her interactions with all the "mundane" things of the real world...

*Spoiler: Contacts and Friends*
Show

Lyssmi, Lenore, and her new companions
Ameiko Kaijitsu
Her (mysterious) Patron (?)

*Spoiler: Enemies*
Show

Frightened commoners...? Everyone...? She doesn't consider anyone else really an enemy, but she's not at all sympathetic or empathetic to others (until or unless they are nice to Lyssmi).

----------


## MuffinMan

I'm the opposite of Starbin: I start with the crunch and I usually have to play the character a bit before I figure out who they are!

That is to say, here's Tobias the human fighter / VMC cavalier, but backstory and RP are still in development. I'll get an IC post up soon.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Brynlieagh's rolls: Perception - (1d20+10)[*28*] vs DC 18, (1d20+10)[*15*] vs DC 12
Sense Motive - (1d20+7)[*14*] vs DC 20
Handle Animal - (1d20+4)[*22*], (1d20+4)[*8*], (1d20+4)[*19*], (1d20+4)[*16*], (1d20+4)[*10*], (1d20+4)[*18*], (1d20+4)[*13*], (1d20+4)[*12*],(1d20+4)[*17*], (1d20+4)[*16*], (1d20+4)[*23*], (1d20+4)[*12*] vs DC 14

----------


## MuffinMan

RE: Sandpoint connection. He isn't a Sandpoint, but I want Tobias to have the Friends and Enemies campaign trait. This gives him a reason to be in Sandpoint seeking out Daviren Hosk. Their connection is via Tobias' late cousin, a knight, who helped Hosk drive off some goblins and taught young Tobias all he knew about heraldry and swordsmanship.

I'll get an IC post up soon!

----------


## Farmerbink

> RE: Sandpoint connection. He isn't a Sandpoint, but I want Tobias to have the Friends and Enemies campaign trait. This gives him a reason to be in Sandpoint seeking out Daviren Hosk. Their connection is via Tobias' late cousin, a knight, who helped Hosk drive off some goblins and taught young Tobias all he knew about heraldry and swordsmanship.


Sounds good!  Just wanted to make sure I knew how Sheriff Hemlock would react to an unknown armed and armored knight tromping about town.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Let's post for Cade's Initiative and Perception.

*Perception:* (1d20+8)[*16*]

*Initiative:* (1d20+6)[*9*]

Edit: Well I know how I'm fluffing this Init gaffe at least!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Brynlieagh, Lyssmi, and Lenore's Initiative (one roll - going to have them all act on Brynlieagh's turn) and Perception (individual rolls, but I intend to keep clear the different results and how it would enable action):

Initiative: (1d20+3)[*21*]

B's Perception (counting Alertness from Lenore being close): (1d20+10)[*30*]
Lyssmi's Perception: (1d20+6)[*25*]
Lenore's Perception: (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Dice flub fix!

(2d4+4)[*7*]

----------


## Starbin

Initiative check ... *Init* - (1d20+5)[*10*]

Definitely not first :)

----------


## MuffinMan

Initiative vs skeletons: (1d20+1)[*12*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Initiative: (1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20+2)[*21*] initiative!!!

----------


## Sarone

Putting in the tracking update.

----------


## Sarone

Reference Post.

Traits: 
  Scholar of the Ancients(Campaign)= +1 trait bonus to Knowledge (Arcana) and Knowledge (History).  Speak and read Thassilonian.
  Prismati Player (Regional: Andoran)= +1 trait bonus on attack rolls with fist sized objects, and +1 trait bonus to concentration
  Spark of Creation (Magic)= +1 trait bonus on Craft checks and reduce cost of creating magic items by 5%
  Student of Philosophy (Social)= Use Intelligence in place of Charisma modifier on Diplomacy checks to persuade others and Bluff checks to convince others that a lie is true.  Does not apply to gather information or to feint in combat.
  Inspired (Faith)= Once  per day, roll twice and take the better result on a skill check or ability check.
  Scarred (Drawback)= -5 to Disguise and -2 to Bluff
Feats:
  Additional Traits
  Noble Scion (Scion of Lore)

Talking In Character

Thinking _In Character_

AC: 14  HPs: 14  CMB/D: +0/12  Init: +2    
F +4  R +5 W +1  Move: 30   
Inspired Reroll 1/Day
Bombs 6/Day
Crossbow Bolts 9
Healer's Kit 7/10

Appraise +7
Craft Alchemy +12
Diplomacy +4 (+6  to persuade others)
Heal +6
Knowledge: Arcana +10
Knowledge: Geography +6
Knowledge: History +7
Knowledge: Nature +9
Knowledge: Nobility +11
Perception +6
Perform: Sing +6
Profession: Cook  +6
Sense Motive +2
Survival +6

*Spoiler: Attack Rolls (Delete Unnecessary Attacks)*
Show


Alchemist Bomb 5+1d20  4+1d6 5 Splash Damage Targets Touch, DC 15 for Splash
MW Light Cross bow  4+1d20 1d8 (If 19-20 rolled, Crit 4+1d20 1d8)
Dagger 0+1d20 1dd4-1 (If 19-20 rolled, Crit 0+1d20 1d4-1)
roll /roll, add brackets around the numbers



[spoiler=Jason Loenar's Status]AC: 14  HPs: 14  CMB/D: +0/12  Init: +2    
F +4  R +5  W +1  Move: 30   
Inspired Reroll 1/Day
Bombs 6/Day
Crossbow Bolts 9
Healer's Kit 7/10
*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show


CLW
Bomber's Eye
Ant Haul

 
Appraise +7
Craft Alchemy +12
Diplomacy +4 (+6  to persuade others)
Heal +6
Knowledge: Arcana +10
Knowledge: Geography +6
Knowledge: History +7
Knowledge: Nature +9
Knowledge: Nobility +11
Perception +6
Perform: Sing +6
Profession: Cook  +6
Sense Motive +2
Survival +6[/QUOTE]

*Spoiler: DA MATH!*
Show



Skill Name
Attribute
1st Level
2nd Level
3rd Level
4th Leve
5th Level
Total

----------

